# Channel 4 on SKY, No signal being received



## CKT (19 Dec 2008)

Does anyone have a problem with channel 4, e4 and more4?? picture is frozen and then i get a message saying no signal being received


----------



## Flexible (19 Dec 2008)

Yeah I got this and rang them up, they said they would "boost" the signal. It came back for a while and then went again. They said if it didnt work there was something else they could do. I havent rang back yet though


----------



## MAM69 (19 Dec 2008)

We've had that problem for a while , I think it started about the same time we got the movies in. It is also happening to some of the kids channels. When I  rang them they told me to swap the scart leads around but made no difference.


----------



## CKT (22 Jan 2009)

Hi, Just on this issue again, I rang Sky and they said I would have to do a system test and give them the code, I wasnt at home at the time........ I can't see what the code will do for them anyway, anyone had this??


----------



## irishlinks (22 Jan 2009)

We lost a few channels a while back . (CH 4 and More4 and a few other music ones too. We weren't getting "no signal" messages - just really bad picture or no picture at all.
 I sorted it by moving the cordless phone out of the room!  They can interfere with the sky box apparently. No problems since.


----------



## Smashbox (22 Jan 2009)

My channel 4 is fine... very weird!


----------



## Sandals (22 Jan 2009)

mine fine too but while back we lost more4+1 which is v annoying.


----------



## Latrade (23 Jan 2009)

Happens with me too occasionally, but they tend to come back. The only annoying thing is that it never happens when big brother is on giving me some piece and quite. I would pay sky additional money per month to block that tripe, even if it would upset Mrs Latrade.


----------



## samm (23 Jan 2009)

i had the same problem and still do sometimes,i just plug out the cordless phone charger and it sorts it out straight away.have to do this every so often.


----------

